# Does your store enforce State Mask Mandate



## RollingStone (Nov 26, 2021)

I live in state (Illinois) that has an indoor mask mandate for businesses.  My store has enforced the mandate until just recently, and has stopped asking customers to put on a mask upon entering.


Are there any other stores who are no longer enforcing their State or City mandate?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2021)

https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/the-vaccine-and-mask-thread.27152/


----------



## RollingStone (Nov 26, 2021)

I've moved my question to the vaccine and mask thread that has been provided above.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 27, 2021)

Thread 🔒


----------

